
Ask HN: What is your sleep schedule? - smartera
And how consistent are you on keeping it over long periods of time and over weekdays&#x2F;weekends?
======
keldaris
4-6am to ~1pm. Whenever some unforeseen external factor forces me to change it
(usually an unwelcome social obligation in the morning), I quickly gravitate
back to it.

------
astrodev
4am-7am - 11am-2pm, all week, very consistent, extremely stable against
perturbations

------
systemshutdown
Sun-Thurs: I try to go to bed by 9pm, read/watch some show and hopefully fall
asleep around 10pm, wake up at 5:45am.

Fri/Sat varies.

------
swah
00:00 to 06:30 but I wish I could sleep an extra hour. Zero dream recall these
days.

------
abhimskywalker
12ish midnight to 6:30ish am

------
subsidd
1am to 5am

